# a good prop supplier????



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

i have heard many talk about fright catalog and other vendors. what is your input good or bad about the prop vendors you have used? i'm new and on a tight budget and would like some guidance?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My input on Fright Catalog is that they have A LOT of stuff. It's awfully pricey though and a good amount of the stuff I've bought from them doesn't look nearly as good as it does in the photos on their site and in the catalog. I've also received damaged goods from them due to poor shipping methods in the past. They do have a 110% price guarantee, but who wants to go through the trouble of haggling over price? Not I, at least. They tried to make good with me earlier this year, but the quality of the product received vs. what was in the photo on their site was dramatically different. That's my experience with them.

Jeff from Frightener's Entertainment is pretty good and he's an active member here too. He often offers up special deals to the members of this forum, so keep your eyes open for that.

My advice to you would be to wait until the day after Halloween, and make the rounds to places like Spencer's and the Spirit Stores. You'll get stuff at a phenomenal discount. My day after venture this year netted me $150 worth of stuff from Spencer's for a mere $34.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Ditto on what Zombie said about Fright Catalog.

I always hit the day after....

Dennis


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank You Zombie-f And Dacostasr I Will Use You Wisdom Wisely


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The key with hitting the after sales is to stake out the shops a day or two before Halloween and look over what they have. This should give you an idea as to what store you're going to go to FIRST. The store you visit first on the day after should be the one that has the items you desire to own the most, because there are other people out there with the same plan as you. It's also key to be there right when they open, so you can beat out anyone else who may be after the same items as you.


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

also you can get a chance to see what you buy instead of a photo in a catalog. i also have used freight catalog and have bought some real junck that didnt last long. alarming products is almost the same thing. i myself have been kinda lucky with ebay, but then again you have to watch what you buy


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, definately try to see things in real life before you buy them from the fright catalog. If you can, try to go to Halloween Outlet in Worcester and see what they have. They have some different stuff than whats in their catalog. Also if you get a chance head up to Halloween Costume World in Fitchburg (a bit of a hike). They also have some good stuff that would be worth checking out.


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for the info guys i went to the halloween outlet in worcester a few years back and so mush of it was lame . (must be fright catalogs left overs hahahaha) but will heed your warnings and shop smarter.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

wizardry68 said:


> also you can get a chance to see what you buy instead of a photo in a catalog. i also have used freight catalog and have bought some real junck that didnt last long. alarming products is almost the same thing. i myself have been kinda lucky with ebay, but then again you have to watch what you buy


Wish I could say the same thing about ebay. I got shafted on there with my clown. It was my impression that the clown I was bidding on was a full blown mask. I bid on it and lost. Then some guy on there said hey I noticed you got outbid. I have the same thing and was getting ready to put it up for bid but I will give it to you for 100.00. I told him to take some pictures. I had done a little bit of research on it and the mask was going for more than 100.00 so I thought it was a good deal. 
Well after I received the clown I was so upset. The clown "mask" was really just foam painted and it was only half the head. I went back and looked at the pictures the guy took and all of them were taken at angles to hide the half head. Then to top it off I found the same clown at fright catalog for 50.00. GGRR!! 
Ever since then I have been very careful when buying things off ebay.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Z for the plug.
I agree, you must be very careful buying on eBay.

As far as the merchandise that I carry (not a ton) is all stuff that I would personally use. So I have to test is it mey haunt first. So, this means that I have to keep it for a year before it goes on the site, well at least unti after halloween.
I also do special orders as long as not asked after the 2nd week in Sept on.
so it you see something you like hit me with the product info and a link to a picture and I'll see if it's available.


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Fright catalog has been ok for me....don't know about ebay, but I do know I will never order anything from "Halloween Asylum" again. I ordered the Bleeding Head Fountain from them and the head itself was crushed, the paint was wet on the chain, and the hose did not fit into the water pump. 

The disturbing thing about this was that the person that sent it to me said she inspected the package before she sent it and she saw that the head was crushed but sent it anyway. 

In my opinion, this company should not be in business.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

babygirl_kmp said:


> Wish I could say the same thing about ebay. I got shafted on there with my clown. It was my impression that the clown I was bidding on was a full blown mask. I bid on it and lost. Then some guy on there said hey I noticed you got outbid. I have the same thing and was getting ready to put it up for bid but I will give it to you for 100.00. I told him to take some pictures. I had done a little bit of research on it and the mask was going for more than 100.00 so I thought it was a good deal.
> Well after I received the clown I was so upset. The clown "mask" was really just foam painted and it was only half the head. I went back and looked at the pictures the guy took and all of them were taken at angles to hide the half head. Then to top it off I found the same clown at fright catalog for 50.00. GGRR!!
> Ever since then I have been very careful when buying things off ebay.


It's very important to only go through ebay's auction process. If you buy stuff from people who just send you an email, you have no recourse when you get ripped off. If you go through an actual ebay auction, then you can do things like give bad feedback and contact ebay about fraud.

I know the guy who runs the arkhamantiques store on ebay and he had good quality stuff.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Check out www.halloweenonly.com, I just found it myself so I can't say if the products are any good, but I see some that I want for next year.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Also add your email adress to some of the halloween merchandise websites like buycostume.com, halloweenmart.com, seasonreflections.com all of these have sent me email with 50% off codes after Halloween. I got some great deals on stuff, buycostumes.com even added free shipping to the 50% off. So don't be shy add you name to as many as possible.

I agree about frightcatalog.com unless it's a great deal you can find it somewhere else cheaper. Those airbrushed pics of the merchandise should be &*#@!ing ILLEGAL!


----------

